# How many days and how many hours have you grouse hunted in 2011?



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

For those that keep track, I am curious as to the number of days and the total number of hours you have hunted grouse this season.

To date I have been out 17 days for a total of 60 hours of actual hunting.

Hope to get out two or three more times if the weather holds.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I have hunted parts of 49 days I have my total time from when I left the house to I got back but there is drive time involed. I could figure it out but would have to go through the ind day stats for start time and end time


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

22 days. Mainly weekends starting the first weekend after the opener, then 3 day weekends starting October 14'th to the last weekend before gun deer opener. Also got out this past Saturday and found the birds coveyed up. 

Missed one weekend during the first half due to weather.

Not sure of the actual hours, but if we're up there during daylight we're hunting. Rarely take a break for lunch; start at about 10:00 a.m. and hunt til dusk.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

I havn't kept track. I wish I would have.

Do you guys use a log book of some sort?


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Pretty close to 30 days. I lost my log this year but I think its close to 30.

Average 6 hours per day.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Birdsonthebrain said:


> I havn't kept track. I wish I would have.
> 
> Do you guys use a log book of some sort?


 
Notebook. I put in cover, time of day, weather, birds moved, killed birds and what dog on the ground


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

I just use a simple log:

Date Location Hours Hunted Grouse Flushes Grouse Points Kills Notes

I can extract from this data Flushes/Hr, Kills/Hr, Ratio of birds pointed to flushed, Ratio of kills to flushes.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

No logs anymore. I was shown this year by a couple guys who live where grouse live that finding birds is much less detail oriented than I had ever thought. Threw my knowledge of limiting the search to typical grouse cover habitat right out the window!


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

16 days that I wrote down, maybe a handful I missed putting in my book.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

kek25 said:


> No logs anymore. I was shown this year by a couple guys who live where grouse live that finding birds is much less detail oriented than I had ever thought. Threw my knowledge of limiting the search to typical grouse cover habitat right out the window!


How does keeping a log limit ones search to typical grouse habitat? 

First rule of grouse hunting is grouse are where you find them.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

I refuse to keep track for fear that the information could fall into the wife's hands. She thinks I hunt too much as it is. I'd hate for her to have hard data to prove it so.


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

RecurveRx said:


> I refuse to keep track for fear that the information could fall into the wife's hands. She thinks I hunt too much as it is. I'd hate for her to have hard data to prove it so.


 
You are one very smart man!


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Jay Johnson said:


> How does keeping a log limit ones search to typical grouse habitat?. . .


In my case the better question is why should a log be limited to only typical grouse habitat? 

I've only been interested in logs not to track numbers, but to identify covers that support grouse, which historically was limited to typical grouse cover. And a lot of those "typical" grouse covers didn't support grouse. I now realize the range of a grouse spans areas that I historically would have considered sparse or unfit to support them. I was wrong. 

I won't be limited to targeting only those areas identified in a log, but instead will rely more on asking a simple question to the folks who live where grouse live: "Where have you seen the birds this week?" :lol:



Jay Johnson said:


> . . .First rule of grouse hunting is grouse are where you find them*.*


 
Call it an epiphany, but I've been shown the light. :lol: Couldn't be any simpler rule than that. I also learned that it's only us grouse snobs who like to keep secrets about these birds. :lol::lol: Like so many other aspects of our lives all it takes is to be decent with folks. Not everyone holds that bird is such high esteem as we grouse snobs.:lol::lol:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't keep track for fear that the information might fall into my wife's hands.




... seriously.

KW


----------



## Ericgmci (Jun 27, 2010)

Jay Johnson said:


> I just use a simple log:
> 
> Date Location Hours Hunted Grouse Flushes Grouse Points Kills Notes
> 
> I can extract from this data Flushes/Hr, Kills/Hr, Ratio of birds pointed to flushed, Ratio of kills to flushes.


You guys make it seem more like a job. Turn the hounds loose and have fun, a day in the field is better than one in the office!


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ericgmci said:


> You guys make it seem more like a job. Turn the hounds loose and have fun, a day in the field is better than one in the office!


I understand what you are saying but I believe notes of some kind can help you become a better predator. If you are even as detailed in what you keep as NM mechanical (I know some people who are way more detailed) you can find patterns and trends that will help you in learning cover, the birds and aid you in future pursuits. 

I have fun everyday even with notes. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

Ericgmci said:


> You guys make it seem more like a job. Turn the hounds loose and have fun, a day in the field is better than one in the office!


 Thats the way I have always felt about a log. Just one more thing to do that I don't have time to spend on.LOL
I would rather go back to the truck and get another dog out before wasting my time making a log entry.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I stopped tracking stuff two seasons ago as it was getting in my way of enjoying the hunt. Too competitive with myself I guess and when things didn't "add up" I started to put too much pressure on myself and my dogs.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I stopped tracking stuff two seasons ago as it was getting in my way of enjoying the hunt. Too competitive with myself I guess and when things didn't "add up" I started to put too much pressure on myself and my dogs.


Do you think you could do a more scaled back log? I do one pretty similar to jay Johnson. I keep flushes on a counter keep track of birds shot at and killed time on the ground. I fill out a log that takes thirty seconds at the end of the day and mark any special noted if there were any. I always do it at the end of the day and total it never takes more than a few minutes and isn't detailed enough to have the issues you mention above. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Wife had a knee replaced and I procured a new vehicle. The topper didnt get here till season was shot so I didnt even buy a license. Spent a while sitting with wife too.
First time I had a ZIP to report in 30+ years.


----------

